# soo scared for scan..sorry for the rant



## mel9996

I know that there are people in this world who cannot even have children and I should be thankful that Im even pregnant and carrying a wonderful growing life inside of me but I cant help but be terrified of 5/15!! the date of my gender scan!!

OH has a beautiful 3 year old daughter and I love her like my own and love taking care of her and raising her as my own. the thing is we both want a boy so bad that I almost get sick to my stomach and feel myself gag when I think about the baby that Im carrying being a girl.

OH even refers to the baby by the boy name we have picked. So I tried to talk to him today about that. And all he said is its a boy. I told him you have to realize there is a chance that this baby could be a girl and he says I DONT WANT ANOTHER GIRL!! So asked him how are you going to act if by chance if we go to the scan and cookie is a girl? all he did was mock me but not answer me. so I asked him again and he said you act like Im not going to love the baby regardless. I feel like he is might have animosity towards me and this baby if it turns out to be a girl

I think I will get over cookie being a girl but Im not too sure about OH. I have so much anxiety and not sure what to do. Any words of wisdom would be great. Im so scared Im going to lose him if this baby is a girl and not the boy he is wishing for. 

Sorry for the long thread but Im afraid if i talk to family about this they will look at mw like Im crazy or ungrateful. Thanks for reading if you have stuck around this long


added pictures incase anybody wants to gender guess for me. would love to see what people think. Pictures are from 12 wk scan
 



Attached Files:







3-29-12.jpg
File size: 24.3 KB
Views: 15









2012-03-28 15.05.02.jpg
File size: 30.6 KB
Views: 19









32812.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 20


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

aww honey, lots of hugs to you. first off, if your OH would leave you based on the gender of your child, then he is not worth keeping around. Also, i know it sounds cliche, but as soon as your baby comes, you will love them with all your soul, no matter the gender because it will be your own. may i ask why you both prefer a boy? i hope all goes well on the 15th and you get your boy! i can't tell much from the scans, but they do look like both my sons really, so maybe its a blue bundle this time!


----------



## mel9996

i dont know if he would leave me but if he gets animosity towards me i know it will mess up our relationship. it wouldnt be the same if he held a grudge towards me or the baby and maybe he wouldnt leave me but if he started to act strange i wouldnt still around for him to make me or the baby feel that way. if that makes any sense
i have always wanted a son. i love the bond between a mother and a son. when i see my best friend with her little boy it fills my heart with such warmth. i wanna feel that bond. we both say he has his daddys girl so now we want a mamas boy. he has also said he wants to be able to pass on his knowledge and skills on to his little boy. he does all kind of boy stuff with his daughter but she always come back to me to play dress up or paint her nails. 
that does give me some hope if you are saying the pictures look similar to your boys. 
thank you sooo much for responding and guessing. its just nice to even talk to someone about it and get it off my chest


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

if you ever need to talk hun, you'll get lots of support here, keep us updated on things xx


----------



## mel9996

i will update you guys as soon as i get back from the scan!! thanks again!!!


----------



## F0xybabe

My OH also really wants a boy and refers to our future baby as a boy name all the time, and says "he". So i know how you feel with feeling afraid that he will be resentful if its a girl. Our problem is I really want a girl!

I've also told him he needs to realize we may have a girl and he always also says "It's going to be a boy!" OH Is very jokey so I never know if he's serious underneath his jokes or if he actually doesnt mind.

I hope you get your little boy but even if you dont I think your OH will be joyed anyway. Do you want to have more after this? Maybe you can remind him that there is always a chance for another little boy to come stick up for his two little sisters (if its a girl anyway)


----------



## skunkpixie

Really hope you get your longed for son. xxx


----------



## mel9996

F0xybabe said:


> My OH also really wants a boy and refers to our future baby as a boy name all the time, and says "he". So i know how you feel with feeling afraid that he will be resentful if its a girl. Our problem is I really want a girl!
> 
> I've also told him he needs to realize we may have a girl and he always also says "It's going to be a boy!" OH Is very jokey so I never know if he's serious underneath his jokes or if he actually doesnt mind.
> 
> I hope you get your little boy but even if you dont I think your OH will be joyed anyway. Do you want to have more after this? Maybe you can remind him that there is always a chance for another little boy to come stick up for his two little sisters (if its a girl anyway)

Wow our OHs really seem similar haha. Thanx I hope so too. Awww thats gotta be hard you both wanting the opposite. I would most likely want one more after this but Im not sure. want to see how we handle 2 :haha:
I like your idea tho about the little brother sticking up for his 2 sisters. very cute


----------



## mel9996

skunkpixie said:


> Really hope you get your longed for son. xxx

Thanx We hope so too!!


----------



## mel9996

so im starting to feel better about the gender. OH told me that as long as the baby is healthy he will be fine. he just wishes it was a boy. so that def made me feel better and took some pressure off my shoulders


----------



## minties

If it turns out you are having a girl and he blames you, tell him it's his sperm that decided the sex of the baby!


----------



## mel9996

:haha::haha:haha love that!!!


----------



## mel9996

well ladies its a girl and we both took it great!! i dont know why i stressed myself out so bad about it!! thanks for all the support and advice it was really appreciated!!


----------



## skunkpixie

Congratulations on your pink bump. xxx


----------



## Baby321

congrats on your pink bundle x


----------

